# Martial Arts Videos



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

What was the last martial arts video you saw, did you like it, and would you recommend it to others?

I'll start.

I watched Zach Whitson's Counter Point Kenpo last. I loved it. I would recommend it heartily.


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 15, 2002)

I watched Kirk's copy of The New Gladiators. It was an interesting watch too see how tournanment sparring was a bit more brutal back then.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2002)

Go on. Tell me more about it!


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 15, 2002)

The fighting in england in europe was my personal favorite. No pads full contact and you get to see guys like benny the jet and tom kelley.  There was no light contact or tapping there alot of hard hitting the USA team came close to loosing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2002)

I've recently just seen Huk Planas' videos on long form 4,5,&6. If anyone in kenpo out there looking for some indepth on those forms they are a must. I learned a great deal from those.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I just got Master Shouyu Liang's "Yiguabian Wuji System One Whip Routine". 

I think it is a good tape for folks in the Chinese Martial Arts world. It can be perfomed quickly, taking 20 seconds. He gives good applications. 

I am not clear when he says "Wuji System", if this system is his invention or from a lineage in China. There are two or three other tapes in this series, I think, and if anyone has them I'd appreciate their opinion.


----------



## phlaw (Feb 21, 2005)

I just ordered all 23 of Larry Tatum's "When Kenpo Strikes" DVD series and I can't wait to watch them.


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello, We just share one of our videos to our junior kempo class call "The Ice Master. Mr Bob Fabrey breaks one thousand pounds of Ice in the video, also feature were many of his students doing all kinds of "breaks" block, 2x4,bats, and boards.  30 minutes long and interesting to watch.  10 / 100 lbs block ice with spacers.  He stands on a platform.   Worth getting! .....Aloha


----------



## dubljay (Mar 30, 2005)

I heard from my instructor that Huk has released a new tape about Two Man set.  My instructor said it was just as good as Huk's forms tapes.  I'm glad to see Huk producing more tapes


----------



## cashwo (Mar 30, 2005)

About 3 months ago I borrowed the Matt Thornton's Functional JKD Series Two and LOVED them.  I can't wait to find out where the Spring Camp is going to be.  I'm planning on going.  I've heard great things about Clinchin' 2 and plan on getting that soon.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

GouRonin said:
			
		

> What was the last martial arts video you saw, did you like it, and would you recommend it to others?



I never got in the habit of watching them. The last one I watched was Mr. Hartman's anyos DVD, which was certainly helpful to me.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2005)

Coach Christopher Getz's "Ultimate Boxing Fundamentals". Well, well worth the time and money. I have numerous parts bookmarked. Not only did I find things that I had forgotten from my own boxing classes - I learned countless new technical points that I had never learned. Expensive, but well worth it. I'm looking forward to working through the whole series which should take me 5-6 months to do right.


----------



## bignick (Nov 14, 2005)

Official Kubotan by Takayuki Kubota...


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 14, 2005)

the last one i saw was Hanshi Juchnik's escrima video that goes over the basics for serrada escrima.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 15, 2005)

GouRonin said:
			
		

> What was the last martial arts video you saw, did you like it, and would you recommend it to others?
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> I watched Zach Whitson's Counter Point Kenpo last. I loved it. I would recommend it heartily.


 
Umm.. I watched Miyama-ryu Jujutsu by Mr. Rahming. It's a wonderful self-defense oriented, modern Jujutsu system. Anybody interested in practical self-defense should have a look.


----------

